# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Mi rutina

## MANU_222

Buenas! me han ofrecido hace un tiempo ya, hacer un show para un grupo de nenes de 5-6 años (20) y un grupo de adultos de 25 personas aproximadamente. mi rutina sera esta, dejo la lista de precios para aquellos que le interesara alguna parte o algun tipo de presentacion, me gustaria que me digan que tal, que les parece, si esta bien, Me juega a favor que la niña le encantan los mago y ama a las palomas, me han pedido exclusivamente que le haga aparecer una paloma... Tiempo aproximado: 30-35 minutos la primera parte y unos 10 minutos la extra. Espero recibir respuestas y que la disfruten, el show es el 08 de marzo, si puedo me grabare para colgar el video y motrarles a todos que tal me ha ido, en el show de la vez pasada del 16-12 me ha ido fabuloso, la gente encantada y ha disfrutado mucho del show...
Ahora si..

Rutina:
Invitamos a la cumpleañera al escenario, la saludamos, y se le ofrece la varita, explicandole, que un "pajarito" nos conto, que ella a pesar de no darse cuenta, tenia algunos poderes, "magicos"... mientras se hace este gesto, se hojea un libro, que al parecer todas sus hojas, estan blancas. El mago le explica a la niña, de que manera golpear al libro imaginando ser una especie de "Harry Potter" por unos segundos... nuevamente mientras se dice esto, y la niña golpea con seguridad, se hojea nuevamente el libro apra demostrar que la niña ha hecho magia, viendose ahora todas las paginas del libro dibujadas, se le dice a la niña que por ultima vez intente aher un ultimo esfuerzo, ahebr que tal sale. Y sorpresivamente se hojea el libro mostrando que ahora TODAS LAS HOJAS ESTAN PINTADAS DE COLOR!!!. Se felicita a la voluntaria y es ella quien recibe los aplausos...
Se le invita a la cumpleañera a que llame al niño que le parezca mas bonito de la sala, o que en fin tenga agrado, se saluda al chico, se le muestran 3 pelotitas de goma espuma de 2 pulgadas rojas, y se le pregunta cual seria la que escojera describiendo a cada una, como "Alegria" "Diversion" "Amigos" el niño nos dira, por ejemplo Amigos, le ponemos a "amigos" (Enrealidad a la bolita) en su mano y se le dice que sera el el que tendra que decerar hacer magia, pidiendole que abra la mano se le retracta, que teniendo a los amigos se consigue la diversion, y con esta ultima frace se guarda con las otras dos bolitas la 3ra y ultima "Alegria", y se le pide con esto ultimo que POR NADA abra la mano en elq ue tiene las 3 bolitas, por que algo podria salir mal... pasados unos segundos se le ruega al niño que nos de un apreton de manos antes de irse ya que el juego ha terminado... cuando nos ha de dar la mano, a sopresa de todos se le caen de su mano esta vez CUATRO PELOTITAS, explicando qeu teniendo a los amigos, la alegria y la diversion se consigue a la "Felicidad". Para no tener que dejar a las bolitas de esponja en el suelo, se explica, las meteremos adentro de la bolsa magica de residuos, en ella metemos las 4 bolitas y a sorpresas de todos cuando voltiamos la bolsa cae de esta 1 pañuelo de 60 x 60 cm, aplausos y mostramos que al bolsa esta vacia, al pañuelo lo damos a examinar y explicamos el origen del mismo, diciendo que por ende tiene algo misterioso en el centro (un dibujo de flores) agitams fuertemente el apñuelo y de este aparece un bouquet de flores. 
Se saca de la galera un ratoncito que apodamos "caco" (Judy racon) comentando que al mismo le encantan las flores, por eso aparece cada vez que se esta en presencia de las mismas, Caco empieza a descontrolarce para todos lados, moviendose de aqui para alla y haciendo de la presentacion un toque humoristico y gracioso. Se saca de escena a caco mientras nuestra ayudanta nos alcanza un clasificado , una jarra con agua y un vaso de vidrio. Agregamos que a Caco lo Compramos atraves de los clasificados y que a quien no conociera que es un diario, puede pasar a examinarlo... una vez que los niños han revisado el diario se le pide a un voluntario que elija un carton entre 20 donde hay dibujados diferentes frutas, que se lo meustre a sus demas compañeros y que lo sostenga bien fuerte boca abajo de modo que yo no pueda ver que fruta eligio, se vierte el agua dentro de el diario diciendo que siendo el diario del mago, el diario tambien es magico, y no quedara ni un solo rastro de agua... y es asi como se gira 360° comprovando que noc ae ni una sola gota, y se hojean las hojas mostrando que el agua had esaparecido, se le dice al niño que diga bien fuerte la fruta escojida y que la voltee para que todos podamos verla, mientras en el vaso vertimos del diario el liquido que anteriormente habia desaparecido, pero esta vez ha aparecido EN JUGO DE NARANJA!!! nos bebemos el jugo del vaso, nos secamos la bocacon una servilleta y a sorpresa del publico infantil comenzamos a masticar el papel, luego de unos segundos el pedacito introducido en la boca, se convierte en una larga tira de metros y metros de papel, [Rizas y aplausos de los niños] las largas tiras de papel las colocamos en una cacerola vacia, en done prendemos un fosforo y quemamos el papel, tapamos y al abrir aparece una paloma blanca. Como cierre final de la rutina se le entrega una varita de obsequio al cumpleañero diciendole "tengo la intension de regalarle mi varita" y cuando este va a tomarla decimos "pero solo la intension por que es lo unico que tengo..." nuevamente rizas y carcajadas por parte del publico y para dejar feliz al niño se muestra la varita pidiendo la atension del salon, y en un flash esta se transforma en una diploma en el que se le agradece por su participasion y se le decea feliz cumpleaños. Y se le regala una figura hecha en globo...

Extra:
Para los adultos del salon:
se enseña un baston y una bolsa, la bolsa se infla, y golpea fuertemente saliendo de ellas muchas plumas mientras el mago acota "es lamentable pero es la unica paloma que nos quedaba para el resto del show". El baston se lleva consigo a cada una de las mesas por las que pasamos, haciendo pequeños efectos de cartomagia, entre ellos: "La ambisiosa" (Una carta elegida libremente por el espectador en distintas ocasiones luego de ponerse en el medio de la baraja sube hasta arriba del mazo.) ; "La baraja invisible" (Un naipe pensado libremente por el espectador aparece invertido en la baraja al contrario de las otras 51 naipes que estan mirando hacia arriba.) y "El rising card" (Un naipe libremente elegido por el espectador y colocado en el medio de la baraja sale misteriosamente solo hacia arriba.) y como final de Show se ahce desaparecer el baston que llevamos nosotros durante los efectos.

Costo:
Cacerola                      80$
Tiraboca (set de 10)       7$
Varita-diploma             12$
Coloring book              25$
Judy racoon                 22$
Baston desaparición     75$
Rising card                  35$
Invisible deck              30$
Periodico                      6$
Bolsa de cambios        30$
4 bolas de esponja      10$
Varita normal               7$
Globos           (aprox.)10$
Sobre tang              0.60$
Bouquet de flores       30$


Muchas gracias por leer,
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## MANU_222

Se me olvido, la cumpleañera cumple 5 años

----------


## magohamo

Wow
jeje
me sorprendio tu rutina muy beuno el hilo de conduccion me gusto mucho
se nota que tenes imaginacion juaz  :117:  bueno es un gran gasto de plata pero... vale la pena

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

¡Oye! Manu, está bastante bien la rutina que has preparado.
Simplemente me queda decirte que tengas mucho éxito y ¡¡¡Felicidades!!!. por tu buena imaginación.

Por cierto en la foto tuya pareces muy joven. ¿puede saberse la edad que tienes? Es que me sorprendería más la actuación que has preparado cuanto más joven seas.

Gracias, y Saludos Mágicos

----------


## MANU_222

Sera mi primer show de magia infantil, y tengo solo 14 años...
jeje muchas gracias por tu respuesta y me pone contento saber esa opinion de otro mago, algun otro que opine ? :D
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Noelia

Está muy bien, te felicito. Yo en estos momentos me estoy preparando una actuación infantil, pero en mi caso no voy a hacer aparecer palomas. Será para la comunión de mi sobrino en Mayo. Si me sale bien (o al menos algo pasable). Escribiré también mi rutina. Ahora todavía estoy pensando en cómo enlazar los distintos juegos que tengo.

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola que tal, quiero decir que esa rutina me parecio malisima....
jajajajajja.... manuuuu, mi amigo cibernetico.....
solo 2 palabras... im presionante
yo ya se de su creatividad innata de este muchachito....
un abrazo manu
jero

----------


## ChaMeR

me lei toda la rutina, me gusto mucho
es muy buena! y que imaginacion!! segui asi que vas muy bien!
Felicitaciones y despues contanos como te fue en el cumpleaños

ChaMeR

----------


## Bubby Barton

Enhorabuena Manu_222, ...  :shock: ¿¿¿¿¿¿¡¡14 años!! :Confused: ??. :shock:  Oye, dentro de unos años, cuando estes actuando en "The world's greatest magic show" en Las Vegas junto a Mcbride y Kozak, acuerdate de Bubby barton.  :Lol:  

saludos

----------


## rofman

Grandisimo trabajo Manu!!!!!!!



estará muy bien y la gente lo pasará fenomeno!!!!


la verdad es que con 14 años tienes un futuro muy prometedor!!!

a seguir trabajando amigo!!!!!

----------


## MANU_222

Me acordare buddy, me acordare xD :D, 
Por cierto muchas gracias a los alagos a todos :D.
Otra duda, ¿Que precio cobrarian ustedes por este show, nunca he tenido que cobrar uno, y no se en que precios rondan los show de este tipo y a conocidos muy lejanos...? APORTO: tendre que invertir 140$$ para hacer la misma, asiq ue habra que pensar que precio decir... jeje
Un saludo magiko!
Y gracais a todos..
MANU!

----------


## Ayy

no se como se pagara alla en argentina, pero yo en España, por un show no tan bien preparado ni tan perfectamente hilado, cobro cerca de 150 euros. me parece que podrias pedir aqui 200 euros facilmente, pero no se lo que se suele pagar alla.
enhorabuena tio, con 14 años y ya tienes esa rutina, prometes tio, prometes.... acuerdate tambien de mi jeje

----------


## MANU_222

200 EUROS :Confused:   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Pues hombre, me ire a vivir a españa y que tal me vá, me vuelvo cada un mes a mi pais a traer el recaudo y soy rico xDD! 200 euros aqui se taza en 800 pesos :shock: , con 800 pesos me puedo comprar facil 500 barajas bicycle xDD, ajaa, que algun argentino me saque la duda, por que ya comienzo a hacerme las valijas xDD...
Tambien me acordare de ti tio, muchas gracias por sus respuestas.. :D
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## chas

500 barajas con 200 euros¿¿¿¿ madremia a cuanto esta la baraja? a 40 cent!!! aqui con 200 euros te puedes comprar 67 barajas ....

manu aparte de hacer tu show dedicate tmb a vender barajas que tmb te forras!! jeje

x cierto muy chulo el  espectaculo... solo te queda lanzarte

----------


## MANU_222

espera , espera , espera ¿ he hecho bien al cuenta ? xDD jajaja :D, 
200 euros qui son 800 pesos, el euro esta cotizado a 4$. si la baraja de poquer normal esta a 15 $ cuantas podremos comprar con 800 pesos? xDD ahora que he sacado bien al cuenta son 53 barajas... me he olvidado de leer el punto de la calculadora y tome el 50.0 como 500 xDD jajaja, a comprar anteojos de leer se ha dicho :D,
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, y espero el mensaje que me diga que noe s posible cobrar un show de magia 800 pesos xDD jajajaja
Un saudo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## apiza

MANU_222 Aunque solo tienes catorce años ya eres grande en profesionalismo, tu rutina nos muestra que eres todo un profesional y no tengo ni la menor duda que vas a lograr tener todas las metas que te propongas.
Yo visito esta pagina porque aqui encuentro mucha gente valiosa como tu de la que aprendo bastante.
Recibe mis sinceras felicitaciones.

----------


## mayico

oye amigo manu, la rutina es fantastica, pero... tengo una pequeña duda, digo yo que sabrás hacer todas esas cosas que has escrito no? esque... esta duda me ha venido a la cabeza cuando he leido que decias que tenias que invertir 140$$ para hacer la actuación.

si sabes hacerlo... ánimo amigo, si no... ánimo y a trabajar duro.

----------


## Hocicos

Bueno, no se si esto es bueno llevarlo a cabo, ya que el material te ha costado tu dinero, pero bueno te voy a decir lo que yo haría.
Pertenezco a una asociacion y hacemos cumpleaños para niños, y la primera vez que lo hicimos no le cobramos a los padres, aunque despues nos dieron lo que quisieron.
Si lo haces bien, que lo haras seguro que todos los niños de esa fiesta querrán tenerte también en sus respectivos cumpleaños. A cambio les puedes pedir a los padres que les hablen bien a los otros de ti.
En fin, te deseo toda la suerte posible   :Wink:

----------


## MANU_222

mayico: sisisi se hacerlo, lo que tengo que invertir es el judy racoon, que lo he practicado en el baza** de magia, la cacerola de paloma, que se el mecanismo, y he visto muchas presentaciones, el libro de colorear que tambien conozco sus cortes y lo he practicado en el baza** de magia. y la varita-diploma que la tendre que practicar aunque me han dichoq eu es sencilla y de facil ejecusion...
apiza: muchas gracais por el alago y con miembros y usuarios del foro como tu, me dan ganas de seguir apostando todo a este bello arte...
Hocicos: Creo que eso deberia de hacerlo, una vez que tenga distintas presentaciones, rutinas y juegos, y que ya haya invertido dinero, como para empezar a "ganar" y recuperar el dinero invertido... pero como soy un "pibe" de 14 años, con pocos ingresos economicos, ya veras que me cuesta mucho comprar material magico, ya que lo consigo con el dinero que gano como relaciones publicas en un boliche matinee, y el que me dan mis padres... Lo tendre en cuenta ya que es un humilde gesto, y caera simpatico a los padres, pero por el momento creo yo que deberia cobrar algo para cubrirme los gastos, el viaje hasta Marteli, (Quien sea de Capital sabe que no queda aca a la vuelta viviendo en Villa urquiza). El tiempo en practica, y esfuerzo demostrado... solo eso, 
¿Alguna otra opinion :D? 
Muchas gracias a todos, y quien sepa que me saque la duda... ¿Presupuesto "magico", cuanto cobrar?   :Lol:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## mayico

pues una vez me has aclarado la duda... animoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooo, perdón por gritar pero... esque la rutina está muy chula, ánimo amigo.

----------


## magomarcos

En lo referente al cobro, lo que importa es tu espectaculo, si consideras que estas al nivel de cualquier otro mago del ambiente, en ningun momento debe estar por debajo de la mitad del costo de tus colegas, muchas veces el cliente piensa si cobra tan poco asi sera la calidad de su show, lo cual no dice que si cobra mucho sea un buen show.

Por logica todos aquellos que empezamos, hicimos alguna fiesta gratis a un amigo o familiar, o hospital, nunca bajes tu costo a menos de un 80% de la tarifa promedio yo recomendaria cobrar lo mismo, que el anuncio que salio en un diario de un mago conocido.

Una de las trampas o secretos que puedes utilizar es cobrar el viatico aparte si pasas de tu area de trabajo, eso lo logras marcando un area que no interfiera en tu costo.

Por logica tendras lugares mas cerca y otros mas lejos de acuerdo al gasto de locomocion que uses, unos se compensan con los otros,en unos quedaras empatado y en otros tendras saldo a favor.

El costo de los articulos que vas a comprar para una rutina, no interfiere en el costo de tu cobro, hay efectos que valen mas de lo que cobrarias en una presentacion, para ganar hay que invertir.

Y no hablemos de lo que vas a comprar y nunca utilizar, eso daria para otro tema.

Suerte y exitos vas por buen camino.

Magomarcos

----------


## MANU_222

Muchas gracias magomarcos cuando se trata de infantes, ya sabemos quien tiene el salvavidas y el silbato en toda la playa jejeje.
Pues mira, un mago que se dedica a los shows me ha dicho que el cobra cerca de los 200$, (Martin almada) (Reconocido en foros de argentina como mag***21) y me ha dicho, que por como estoy empezando a cobrar y eso, que cobre 50$, que queda a criterio mio, peroq ue el me daba esa opinion
yo tenia pensado, cobrar 120$ para con ese dinero antes de hacer el show invertir en las cosas que me faltaban y cuando terminara el show que los padres me den lo que crean que merezca segun hayan disfrutado del show, capaz me lleve una sorpresa $$$, o capaz me llevo un "Gracias, muy linda, volve cuando quieras" jajaja, y obviamente pedirles a los apdres que pongan mi targetita de presentacion en la bolsita de caramelos...

Dime si eso esta bien...??
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## magomarcos

> .....(Martin almada) (Reconocido en foros de argentina ....... me ha dicho, que por como estoy empezando a cobrar y eso, que cobre 50$, que queda a criterio mio, peroq ue el me daba esa opinion....... cuando terminara el show que los padres me den lo que crean que merezca .....obviamente pedirles a los padres que pongan mi tarjetita de presentacion en la bolsita de caramelos...


Conozco a Almada y tu conoces mi opinion, queda a tu criterio, en Uruguay el Mago Richard empezo cobrando mas que todos los demas, y aun lo sigue haciendo. esta en ti valorar tu trabajo y no que los demas te vean como competencia, no por tu buen trabajo y si por que estas regalando tu labor.

Nunca trabajes esperando una limosna de tus clientes, tu dentista, mecanico, o profesor de magia, acaso te ponen una tarifa y luego tu le pagarias algo de mas por el trabajo que te hicieron. 

Enaltece la magia no pidas limosna, valorate.

Aprende a no depender de los demas, cuando dejas una tarjeta a los padres o la dejas en algun comercio sobre el mostrador, la mayoria de las veces van al tacho de la basura, al finalizar reparte tus propios volantes.


Referente a la compra de los articulos de magia, el saber el secreto y no tener su tiempo de ensayo, es quemar magia, amar a la magia es saber respetarla, el efecto mas bobo y sencillo como el libro de colores, sin practica y con los nervios de un principiante, que esta cobrando por dar un buen show puede llevarte a terminar tu show antes de tiempo, irte y decirle a tu cliente, disculpe  NO ME DEBE NADA.

Recuerdo a un conocido mago Argentino, que imitaba hasta en su peinado a D.Coop. que como siempre salia en television, compraba y casi no ensayaba, mas de una vez quedo pegado frente a camaras.

Cuando estas ante el respetable publico, tienes que trabajar como si tuvieras los ojos cerrado, tienes que saber donde esta cada cosa, y tener la plena seguridad que lo que vas a hacer, sabes hacerlo.

Si no estas seguro mas vale esperar y no escuchar comentarios, es muy joven ya va aprender.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarcos

mis disculpas lo escrito aqui fue borrado sin querer, quise citar e edite




Magomarcos

----------


## MANU_222

Muchas gracias mago marcos, tendre todo lo que me has dicho en cuenta, en cuanto a lo del raton, lo reemplazare por una rutina de los d'lite ¿vale? y, en cuanto a la 2da parte del show, por lo que me dices, tratare de reemplazarla por alguna otra cosa en que participen los niños tambien, lo que yo creia era que aun dejando a los niños con los globos estos ya se quedarian jugando y me dejarian hacer un mini "show" a los grandes... pero creo que tienes razon.
Cramer, ya he leido tu mensaje privado :D, en cuanto pueda me pondre en contacto contigo a traves del msn.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## magomarcos

> lo reemplazare por una rutina de los d'lite ¿vale? y, en cuanto a la 2da parte del show,


Digo yo eso es algo atractivo para un niño, en medio de la reunion pensaras apagar las luces para que se vean esas pequeñas luces, hay participacion infantil en ese juego.

Te hago una propuesta, si es posible y nadie lo toma a mal, pon una cantidad equis de juegos que te gustaria hacer, pero no que te gustaria hacer a ti, que sean participativos y que a  los niños les pueda gustar y  divertirse, asi como algun efecto para mayores.

Luego yo o el primero que lea tu post aconseje cual comprar y cual no diciendo por que no sirve.

En esto de la magia y mas cuando se empieza es cuando mas se compran juegos que luego no se utilizan por una u otra razon.

Enviame tu mail a magomarcosrou@msn.com y te envio mi conferencia de magia infantil, en ella estan marcados los primeros pasos a seguir y ademas te enviare una sorpresa.

Magomarcos

----------


## MANU_222

vamos a comenzar...

vaso de leche? se em ocurre algo como para meterllo en la presentacion del diario, y debe tirar agua, tiro leche y se trasnforma en chocolatada, y el vaso podria incorporarlo parcrear la ilusion que estoy tirando leche "invisible" al diario (obvio luego de tirar la real)... algo se me ocurrira...
Baston bailarin?
pañuelo del sigo xx? (corpiño, bombacha o calzoncillo)..
bolsa y huevo?
cambio de color de cds?
dado dinamita?

----------


## magomarcos

*Vaso de leche  * es un lindo juego , inconveniente el mismo de todo efecto que se realice con liquidos, especialmente este que solo se puede usar con el liquido que usan los torneros, si no se te estropea al poco tiempo.
El tiempo me enseño que tarde o temprano,  esos liquidos que manipuleas en una fiesta infantil, terminan en el parquet, alfombra o estropeandote algun juego tuyo, son muy buenos para escenarios donde ltienes todo mas vigilado.

*Baston bailarin* es un juego solo para escenario, rodeado de niños imposible realizarlo.

*Pañuelo del sigo xx*? (corpiño, bombacha o calzoncillo)..  Los dos primeros solo para despedidas de soltero o fiesta de mayores el ultimo, solo para los insoportables, relee la conferencia.

*Bolsa y huevo * excelente juego se le puede sacar buen partido

*Cambio de color de cds*?  Tendriamos que ver cual version, yo lo utilizo hoy en dia.

*Dado dinamita* Excelente juego se le puede sacar buen partido.

Recuerda cuando se elige un juego, tienes que tener en cuenta que vas a estar rodeado de publico, y que el publico tiene que intervenir, y que su presentacion no sea relampajo . 

Saludos Magomarcos

----------


## magohamo

Despues de estar hablando con un mago con experiencia como el mago marcos me di cuenta de varias cosas, de la diferencia entre un show infantil
y juegos que no se deven hacer para niños y entendi el porque,

estube reflexionando respecto a esto, y pense si hacer o no el show sito que me ofresieron hacer(gratis)para mi primo en marzo
y dije-si lo voy a hacer.
me orecieron que haga un show de 15-20 minutos pero lo voy a tratar de extender a 25--30 para un nene de 4 años

mi rutina es la siguiente si podrían darme sus o piñones se los voy a agradecer:

entro yo vestido de mago y empiezo a aparecer y desaparecer un pañuelo rojo, y derepente el pañuelo rojo lo cambio por uno gris.
hago venir al cumpleañero y agarro la bolsa de cambio y le digo- me conto un pajarito que a vos te gustan los elefantes, sabes como se crean los elefantes? el contesta no y yo le digo primero nesesitams un mago ayudante, (le pongo una galera y le doy la varita que se cae) risas etc y le doy na varita de verdad y le digo vamos a poner todos los ingredientes adentro de esta bolsa, ponemos el pañuelo gris por el color del elefante ponemos algodón polvos magicos etc etc etc le digo al niño que golpee 3 veces la bolsa y por arte de magia aparece un elefante de peluche y se lo regalo despues le comento a los niñnos que tengo hambre y empiezo a comer papel y  saco el tiraboca risas etc


que agregarías y/o que sacarían?
desde todo muchas gracias

----------


## ignoto

Un niño de unos cuatro años tiene un umbral de atención de unos 10 minutos (con suerte).
Eso quiere decir que tienes que variar su objeto de atención cada cuatro o cinco minutos.
Es decir, cuatro o cinco minutos de magia y cambias a un cuento, o una figura con un globo o sombras chinescas...
El caso es que tienes que estar centrándolos contínuamente.
Eso no quiere decir que tengas que dejar de hacer magia cada cuatro minutos sino que tienes que adaptar las presentaciones a ese umbral de atención y seleccionar los juegos con cuidado.
Yo procuro "meter" magia en segundo plano para producir cambios dirigidos en la atención por medio de la sorpresa.
También es importante mezclar bien los efectos. Si produces pañuelos, produces tórtolas y produces agua, te conviertes en un mago que hace siempre lo mismo a los ojos del niño (de esa edad).
Ten en cuenta que a esas edades la magia existe y es lo mas normal del mundo. Un mago "hace" magia, en su infantil mundo, continuamente y para todo. Si sacas un pañuelo y lo haces desaparecer ¿Por qué no haces desaparecer su peluche igualmente? (Cómo le des pie a preguntarse eso, te cargas la atmósfera mágica infantil).
Si haces levitar una pelotita, *su* lógica le hará esperar que hagas levitar cualquier cosa que precises. Si justo después coges una varita con la mano, o "no eres mago" (te cargaste la atmósfera mágica infantil) o es que vas a hacer algo mas asombroso aún (mas te vale consegirlo o le defraudarás).

P.D. Soy un plasta y un revientailusiones pero me lo paso de bieeeeeen...

----------


## ferpa

Manu, Excelente la rutina, pero dos cosas nunca mires la inversión y quieras sacar la plata con una actuacion, segundo el precio te lo da tu trabajo, no regales la magia, pero se consecuente a la hora de cobrar, yo personalmente, nunca veo lo que otros compañeros cobran por una actuación, sino lo que realmente cuesta la mia, varios compañeros que me conocen saben que yo trabajo con un caché fijo, tengo uno para discotecas otro para teatros y otro para televisiones, pero lo que tengo claro es que quien quiera ver mi Mágia tiene que pagarla, es más varias veces que me llaman a mi a trabajar y no pueden pagar lo que yo cobro, los recomiendo a algun compañero que cobra menos, así que mi consejo es que tu mismo valores tu Mágia, tus efectos y cobres por ello. un saludo

----------


## magomarcos

> Es decir, cuatro o cinco minutos de magia y cambias a un cuento, o una figura con un globo o sombras chinescas...
> 
> Yo procuro "meter" magia en segundo plano para producir cambios dirigidos en la atención por medio de la sorpresa.
> 
> Si haces levitar una pelotita, *su* lógica le hará esperar que hagas levitar cualquier cosa que precises. 
> 
> P.D. Soy un plasta y un revientailusiones pero me lo paso de bieeeeeen...


Siempre hay alguien que pincha el globo  :evil:  eso es lo lindo de los foros pues te hacen pensar, eres unico Ignoto. 

Si tu magia esta en un segundo plano y realizas otras actividades en tu show, no eres un mago eres un animador que realiza algunos efectos de magia para matizar.

Lastima que estemos tan lejos y no puedas ver mi show, la base esta en poder tenerlos interactivos y en este tema nos estamos encerrando en un circulo de niños de cuatro años, que no es lo normal en una fiesta infantil hay de todas edades.

En relacion a la atmosfera magica, es cierto ellos mismos desde chico juegan AL ESTA, NO ESTA escondiendo y haciendo aparecer algo sin realizar ningun emplme o misdirection pero que bien les sale y jugamos con ellos.

Por suerte una sola vez, en mi historia magica la atmosfera magica
infantil casi me destruye el show, pues cada cosa cosa que hacia, me decian Y LOGICO SI SOS MAGO, hacia otra mas complicada y peor lo mismo LOGICO SI SOS MAGO, hasta que se aburrieron con esa letania, y empezaron a disfrutar del aura magica del show.

No serian parientes tuyos  :shock:  :D  :D  :D 

Un abrazo Ignoto

----------


## ignoto

Lo de los cuatro años lo dije porque alguien comentó algo al respecto.
Yo tengo un show cerrado dirigido a chavales a partir de 6 años. Si el público tiene una edad inferior, rechazo el trabajo.

----------


## ChaMeR

Manu te mande un PM, revisá

Saludos

ChaMeR

----------


## MANU_222

Estoy de acuerdo a lo que dice mago marcos, "Si tu magia esta en un segundo plano y realizas otras actividades en tu show, no eres un mago eres un animador que realiza algunos efectos de magia para matizar. "
Ahora, un consejo para magohamo?, pues yo diria que con suerte llegas a los 10 minutos de show verdad? tienes que agregar cosas, algo en el que cumpleañero haga magia, no solo meter cosas dentro de la bolsa, hazle algo con bolas de esponja, podrias hacerle tambien algo divertido y gracioso como camino equivocado, al entrar podrias arrancar el show con la flor que saluda, saludando a todos los niños (Eso tengo pensado hacerlo :D), no se me ocurre mucho, pero no tienes para 30 minutos como tu dices, es mas estoy de acuerdo con lo qeu dice ignoto, a un niñio de esa edad puedes mantenerlo entretenido viendote unos 10, 15 minutos no mucho mas, ve haciendo pausas, chistes, (Simpre no llendote de la actuacion de un mago, recordemos que sos mago no payaso...) dale un toque de suspenso y humor a la rutina.

Buen eso fue todo.

Muchas gracias por su respuesta...

P.D: ignoto el "revientailusiones y pincha globos" :D ¿Qué opinión tenes de mi rutina?
P.D2:Ferpa muchas gracias, hare lo que dices, le pondre un precio yo a mi rutina y respetare a la magia que yo mismo hago cada dia... y e sumare los biaticos de locomocion... :D jeje

Chamer ya he leido, pero en asdepi*** todavia no me devuelven el mp que les envie con el cuestionario de acceso... ahora te agrego al msn :D.

Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## ignoto

No dije que la magia debe estar en segundo plano.
Dije que debe haber magia en segundo plano.
O sea, además de la magia que haces en el espectáculo, no está de mas el hacer algún efecto "sin intención".
Algo así como ir a dejar una bola en la chistera y, en lugar de ello, hacerla desaparecer de espaldas al público pero de forma que este vea que la bola ha desaparecido mágicamente. No sé si me explico.

----------


## ignoto

La rutina está bien.
Quizás me hubiera gustado mas tener un hilo conductor debido a la edad de la homnajeada, pero eso son manías mias.
Se nota que has trabajado el tema.

----------


## magomarcos

No entiendo a los que apoyan y afirman que es una buena rutina la presentada. 

Lo que si esta estudiado y muy simpatico es el temas de las bolitas y terminando con la aparicion del elefante. 

Pero la rutina de todo el show en general, es la correcta realmente no entiendo, esos son los consejos que le dariamos a un principiante. 

Muy bien te felicito , se ve que lo estudiaste ve asi y recibiras muchos aplausos. 

Todo lo siguiente no fue leido 

*Estudiemos el show por partes......Los show de magia infantil, tienen que ser todo un entero, sin divisiones, tu no puedes terminar el show infantil y luego ir mesa por mesa, ... das a revisar el diario, ......El juego de las plumas de paloma, es pura y exclusivamente para un show de mayores  ....... los bastones son para show musicales y no para que esten al alcance de la vista y de la mano del publico.* 
Magomarcos

----------


## magohamo

mago marcos creo q mesclaste mi rutina con la de manu
la de el es la de las bolitas
la  mia del elefante

----------


## magomarcos

Perdon por el error, tanto tu rutina con el elefante como la rutina de el con las bolas de esponga, estan muy bien pensadas, eso no cambia a lo que me refiero a las felicitaciones sobre una rutina que incumbe todo el show y tiene varios errores de conceptos.

Saludos y las ordenes Magomarcos

----------


## CharlieCharm

Manu esta muy bien la rutina te felisito, ami me gusto eso de show infantil y despues hacer unos juegos para los mayores, pero concuerdo con con lo que dice magomarcos sobre el baston ya que es para magia musical por el ruido que hace la ejecucion y estando muy serca de la gente puede ocurrir que te lo descubran pero bueno... es una opinion personal  :Wink1:

----------


## magomarcos

> .....  a mi me gusto eso de show infantil y despues hacer unos juegos para los mayores,...... estando muy serca de la gente puede ocurrir que te lo descubran pero bueno...


Por error al principio del hilo, borre todo lo que habia comentado sobre al rutina de Manu.

Ahi explicaba que es imposible realizar un show infantil y luego realizar close up para mayores.

Imposible que tendrias a todos los niños alrededor tuyo, mirando lo que estas haciendo, despues de terminado un show infantil, muy dificil que te despejes de los peques.

Joven CarlieCharm cuando terminas una frase con puntos suspensivos, el que lo lee agrega lo que quiere y en este caso lamentablemente, lo unico que se agregaria es *que importa*, a no ser que quisieras decir algo mas y no lo capto.

No solo se escucharia el ruido, que es lo que menos sospechable tiene el juego sino que se veria como armado el baston, se veria que no es un baston.

En los show infantiles es muy importante la magia para mayores, pero dentro del entorno, sin descuidar que estas trabajando para los niños, lo que realizes tiene que asombrar al mayor y que el niño tambien lo entienda y se siga divirtiendo.

La unica forma de combinar las dos cosas, es si realizan en cuartos apartes, mientras los niños estan en otra actividad ej. con titeres o un payaso nunca los dos juntos. Terminaste tu show infantil y comenzo el de close up.

El juego de la bolsa con pluma incluirlo en una fiesta infantil y luego decir que esta perfecto, es no entender la sensibilidad de un niño, en ningun momento puedes dejar una imagen en su mente que la paloma ha muerto. Y tomarlo para la risa definitivamente no es para niños.


Magomarcos.

----------


## CharlieCharm

Marcos a los puntos suspensivos los puse por mera costumbre, me equivoque y pido disculpas. A lo que me referia con lo del baston era que es una opinion personal y si el lo quiere hacer esta en todo su derecho, solo queria recalcar algo que ya todos sabemos.

Sobre el problema del show para chicos seguido de close up para grandes, no lo habia pensado, y te agradesco porque estaba por cometer un gran error

----------


## magomarcos

> A lo que me referia con lo del baston era que es una opinion personal y si el lo quiere hacer esta en todo su derecho


Tu Charlie asi como yo y cualquiera del foro, cuando alguien esta equivocado o mal encaminado al hacer una presentacion o efecto, el dar una opinion construcitva es lo correcto, aunque cuando la des estes errado, ya alguien te corregira y entre todos trataremos de mejorar.

Si el lo quiere hacer esta en todo su derecho, no es tan asi y mas si puede perjudicar un efecto o esta presentando algo mal.

Pues si pensamos que nosotros y los demas tienen derecho de hacer las cosas como quieramos, nadie tendria que opinar.

Magomarcos

----------


## CharlieCharm

"Tu Charlie asi como yo y cualquiera del foro, cuando alguien esta equivocado o mal encaminado al hacer una presentacion o efecto, el dar una opinion construcitva es lo correcto, aunque cuando la des estes errado, ya alguien te corregira y entre todos trataremos de mejorar."

Esto fue lo que paso en esta ocacion y supongo que me falta mucho por aprender, pero como vos dijiste "aunque cuando la des estes errado, ya alguien te corregira" de esta forma todos aprendemos.

----------


## iscariote

> La rutina está bien.
> Se nota que has trabajado el tema.


Estás hecho un blando

----------


## Mago Knapp

Me pareció muy buena, muy original, sólo quisiera hacerte una pequeña observación, una critica constructiva, en el efecto de la paloma en la bolsa yo eliminaria lo de las plumas, eres un mago y lo que estás haciendo es una desaparición, con las plumas pueden pensar que has hecho puré a la paloma, en especial después de que en "El Gran Truco" (The Prestige) revelaron ese sangriento secreto que afortunadamente ya no se emplea más (el de la jaula de desaparición con un canario vivo dentro, la cual en verdad se usaba asi).

Además concuerdo con el Mago Marcos en que no se puede hacer close-up para adultos en una fiesta infantil, mismas razones...

hay un tema en el que una colega pide ayuda con su rutina infantil, le he aportado parte de la mia, ojalá tengan oportunidad de leerla y comentar al respecto...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=11060

Un Magicorsial saludo!

----------


## ElIlusionista

Manu, quiero ser como tú!!!!!!

----------


## marox

linda rutina, muy elaborada, ajaj, los peques se divertiran y los adultos..conm lo de la paloma jajajm, tambien....solo me queda desearte suerte! ajaj, 14 años? guau, y tu primera actuacion! see, yo tambien tengo 14, pero tengo menos suerte  :( 
jjoj :D  espero que te vaya bien...cuando actuas?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ni en punto de comparacion con mis rutinas ( que son bastante más pésimas...jejeje)

Felizidades Manu!! :D

----------


## Gastón A

Yo recién me estoy iniciando con la magia infantil y lo que he aprendido leyendo este tema es muchísimo! Me ha sido de mucha utilidad realmente.


Manu! Me pareció increíble tu rutina! Aunque yo haría algunos pequeños cambios como algunos que ya han dicho.
Mucha suerte!  :D

----------

